# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تعالو ودعووووني (مضافة مؤقتة)

## بياض الثلج

احم احم رزبحليب :SnipeR (39): (( مضافة مؤقته لوداعي تستمر حتى ال12 ليلا من مساء يوم الأحد ))

لا جد مو مزح بكرة سفري وحابة أودعكم  :SnipeR (71): 

فأي حدا زعلاااااان او زعلانه يصطفل  :Copy Of Az3ar: لا قصدي يسامحني او تسامحني :SnipeR (60): 


بحبكو كلكوا ع بعضكوووو بدون استثناااء واي حدا بدوش اشي من هناك يحكيلي :SnipeR (39): 


وهلا عمتو هلا خالتوووو  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هناء بي يوفقك يارب

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هناء بي يوفقك يارب



يا حبيبتي يا مها بوسيلي حلا وسلميلي ع سوسن  :SnipeR (60): وما ضل شي الك  :Icon29: 

غير اني احكيلك يسلمو على كل شي وعلى صدرك الحنون وعلى وجودك معنا بالمنتدى تحملتيني كتيررررر وهاد بدل انه عندك صبر ما اله حدود 
ربي يصبرك علي أكتر وأكتر ويصبرك على كل شي بتريده بحياتك يا مهووووي 
راح اشتاقلك عسوله  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## The Gentle Man

واخيرا اجى الفرج 

 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8): 


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 


بياض الثلج مع السلامه  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76): 


بس ليه هيك  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74): 

يعني هلا وقتها  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5: 


يعني راح نبطل نشوفك  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> واخيرا اجى الفرج 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بياض الثلج مع السلامه 
> ...



هئة خيووووو كاعدة ع قلوبكو بس هي فترة عبين ما استقر بمكاني الجديد وبرجع تخافووووش في نت حتى لو رحت عالمريخ ع قولة اللي ببالي  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يوفقك وين ما رحتي 
وجودك اسعدنا كلنا بروحك الحلوه وشخصيتك المرحه 
بتوقع انه وين ما كنتي في نت يعني بتقدري تتواصلي معنا

----------


## غسان

_وين يا هناء ؟؟؟ 
_

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله يوفقك وين ما رحتي 
> وجودك اسعدنا كلنا بروحك الحلوه وشخصيتك المرحه 
> بتوقع انه وين ما كنتي في نت يعني بتقدري تتواصلي معنا


الله يسعدك يا عمار شو مزوء ... أكيد النت موجود حوالين العالم كله ولولاه لما كنا بنتواصل مع أهالينا بالضفة ع قد ما في مساوئ ع قد محاسنه ومن محاسنه انه عرفني النت عليكم ... من أروع الحسنات اللي مرت علي ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

> _وين يا هناء ؟؟؟ 
> _



مسافرة غسان ...!!

كيفك انت زمان ما طليت ؟؟؟ لو بعرف كان نزلت مضافة وداعي من شي قرن :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

*ليش خير ان شاء الله وين بدك تسافري 
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *ليش خير ان شاء الله وين بدك تسافري 
> *



 :SnipeR (72): عيوني دمعت لما شفتك رديت  :SnipeR (60):  وما تسألني ليش ...

بدي اسافر ع قطر عند اخواني ... عشان أشتغل  :Copy Of Az3ar: تيجي معي؟؟!

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*الله معك يا حبيبتي ..*
*والله رح اشتائلك كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ..*
*والله المنتدى كان منور بوجودك و بردودك الحلوه و ب ال (هئه) اللي بتكتبيها ..*
*انا استغربت كتير ولسا مو مسدقه ..*
*وبشكرا جنتل مان اللي حكالي و خلاني اودعك وما اتركك تروحي من غير ما اكتبلك هاد الرد ..*
*الله معك حياتي و طمنيني عنك ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*الله معك هنّووووووووووو 

اكيد رح نبقى نشوفك هون ما؟؟

ما بتستغني عنا ما انتِ!! 

احنا عادي ما بتفرق بس انتِ اللي ما بتتحملي مشانك يعني!! 
*[/align]

----------


## غسان

> مسافرة غسان ...!!
> 
> كيفك انت زمان ما طليت ؟؟؟ لو بعرف كان نزلت مضافة وداعي من شي قرن


انا تمام الحمدلله .. 

موجود انا .. موجود .. قرن شو يا بنت الحلال ..
 على قطر .. يالله كويس عشان تلاقيلنا شغل بس نتخرج ...
اكيد رح نشتقلك بس بعرفك شطوره ما بتغيبي عنا .. النت ما بعرف لاقطر ولا الاردن كله واحد ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> عيوني دمعت لما شفتك رديت  وما تسألني ليش ...
> 
> بدي اسافر ع قطر عند اخواني ... عشان أشتغل تيجي معي؟؟!



ان شاء الله موفقة يا رب
انتي مكسب كبير لمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى 
واتعودنا على وجودك معنا وخصوصاً انا 
لكن كلي أمل انك ترجعي بسرعة ونرجع نشوفك بالمنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *الله معك يا حبيبتي ..*
> *والله رح اشتائلك كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ..*
> *والله المنتدى كان منور بوجودك و بردودك الحلوه و ب ال (هئه) اللي بتكتبيها ..*
> *انا استغربت كتير ولسا مو مسدقه ..*
> *وبشكرا جنتل مان اللي حكالي و خلاني اودعك وما اتركك تروحي من غير ما اكتبلك هاد الرد ..*
> *الله معك حياتي و طمنيني عنك ..*



الله يسعدك يارب ياشذى والله قلبي عندكم  :SnipeR (70): واكيد راح ارجع اشبك بس عبين ما استقر عند حدا من اخواني وبتعرفي لو بدي اشبك بالنهار كل الصغار حولي بكون معجوقة فيهم وأمي موصياني ع أكم شغلة  :Icon13: ولازم أسمع كلامها 
((وصتني ما أضل أخوفك بالحلم  :Icon2: )) حبيتبي كان نفسي أشوفك وأحكي معك  :Bl (33):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]*الله معك هنّووووووووووو 
> 
> اكيد رح نبقى نشوفك هون ما؟؟
> 
> ما بتستغني عنا ما انتِ!! 
> 
> احنا عادي ما بتفرق بس انتِ اللي ما بتتحملي مشانك يعني!! 
> *[/align]


مــــــــــــا :Icon29: 
قالب الجلمة وجوابي مـــــــــا :Copy Of Az3ar: 
واه بتفرق معي بشغلة بس انه  راح ترتاح من طوشتي معك بالمواضيع :SnipeR (92): 
كان المفروض أعين حدا بدالي يطاوش معك هووووني :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> الله يسعدك يارب ياشذى والله قلبي عندكم واكيد راح ارجع اشبك بس عبين ما استقر عند حدا من اخواني وبتعرفي لو بدي اشبك بالنهار كل الصغار حولي بكون معجوقة فيهم وأمي موصياني ع أكم شغلة ولازم أسمع كلامها 
> ((وصتني ما أضل أخوفك بالحلم )) حبيتبي كان نفسي أشوفك وأحكي معك


*ان شاء بنرجع نشوفك قريبا ..*
*لا خوفيني متل ما بدك انا موافقه .. ما عندي مانع ..*
*والله وانا كمان كان نفسي احكي معك اكتر من هيك ..*
*بس ان شاء الله بنحكي وانتي بقطر ..*
*واحنا ما رح ننساكي لو رحتي على الهند ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*ههههههه
على كلٍ الله يوفقك ويحميكِ وبالسلامة ان شاء الله 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انا تمام الحمدلله .. 
> 
> موجود انا .. موجود .. قرن شو يا بنت الحلال ..
>  على قطر .. يالله كويس عشان تلاقيلنا شغل بس نتخرج ...
> اكيد رح نشتقلك بس بعرفك شطوره ما بتغيبي عنا .. النت ما بعرف لاقطر ولا الاردن كله واحد ..


مليح انك موجود يا مليح إنتَ :SnipeR (81):  

ان شالله بس تخرجوا انتو وبحلها الحلال من عنده :Bl (33): 

وأكيد ما راح اشتاقلكم شوي 
















بل كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا،،،

الله يحفظك ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ان شاء الله موفقة يا رب
> انتي مكسب كبير لمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى 
> واتعودنا على وجودك معنا وخصوصاً انا 
> لكن كلي أمل انك ترجعي بسرعة ونرجع نشوفك بالمنتدى



الله يسمع منك يا عالي وأرجعلكم بسرعة... شنو انتو حبابين غير شكل :SnipeR (60): 

الله يسعدك ويرزقك من أوسع أبوابه :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسمع منك يا عالي وأرجعلكم بسرعة... شنو انتو حبابين غير شكل
> 
> الله يسعدك ويرزقك من أوسع أبوابه


الله يخليلكي وتتوفقي 

عشان نرتاح منك 
خلى المنتدى يهدي اشوي  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله يخليلكي وتتوفقي 
> 
> عشان نرتاح منك 
> خلى المنتدى يهدي اشوي



ههههه ع قولتك لازم الكل يرتاح شوي :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					

ههههه ع قولتك لازم الكل يرتاح شوي


لا اكيد بمزح معك
انا بالنسبة إلى بعتبرك من الاعضاء النشيطين  والعزيزين على قلبي
بالرغم اني نادر ما بعز حدا 
بس انتي إلك كل المحبة والاحترام
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]*ههههههه
> على كلٍ الله يوفقك ويحميكِ وبالسلامة ان شاء الله 
> *[/align]



تسلم هدوووووء ويوفقك ويحميك ويخليك للي بحبوك ... :Copy Of Az3ar: 

وخدلك هالهدية  :Icon29: ((  :SnipeR (88):  ))

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *
> 
> لا اكيد بمزح معك
> انا بالنسبة إلى بعتبرك من الاعضاء النشيطين  والعزيزين على قلبي
> بالرغم اني نادر ما بعز حدا 
> بس انتي إلك كل المحبة والاحترام
> *



يا سلااااااااااااااااام هلا بشوف حالي :SnipeR (49): 
هاد طلع ما حدا قدي أنا :SnipeR (28): 

الله يسعدك يارب يا عالي مترح ما انت  :SnipeR (39): بتوصي ع شي ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا هناء رح يكون الك وحشه وان شاء الله تتوفقي بحياتك العمليه يا رب والله معك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 
الله معك .. بس انا لسا بفكر بالموضوع ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> والله يا هناء رح يكون الك وحشه وان شاء الله تتوفقي بحياتك العمليه يا رب والله معك



الله يرضى عليك يارب يا عبدالله ... تسلم خيو والله يوفق الجميع يارب :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله معك .. بس انا لسا بفكر بالموضوع ..


عم بحاول أتذكر بأغنية لفضل بتحكي بأولها فاكر لما ... 

لابقة ع ردك هلا :Icon29:  حبيبتي لا تفكري بتضعفي بعدين وانا بنصح :Bl (12): 

اهدي حبيبتي ما في شي مستاهل ... وبما انك بتفكري بدعوكي الى موضوع طنش تعش تنتعش  :Copy Of Az3ar: في قسم كلام الناس بدي أرجع ألاقيكي معباية قصص عنك بطنش تعش تنتعش :SnipeR (92):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بالتوفيق في كل مكان وزمان لاحلى انسان

----------


## عاشقة ريان

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بالتوفيق في كل مكان وزمان لاحلى انسان


زيكوووووووووووووووو!!!

عن جد يسلموا لحضورك اليوم لوداعي ... يا بختها اللي راح تكون من نصيبك أمها داعيالها وما تسألني ليش  :SnipeR (49): 

جد يسلموا كلك زووووء وربنا يوفقك انت كمان وييسرلك طريقك بكل شي ...،

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: تزعليش  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## دليلة

الله يوفقك وتوصلي بسلامة وماطوليش علينا راح نشتاق لطلتك بلمنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله يوفقك وتوصلي بسلامة وماطوليش علينا راح نشتاق لطلتك بلمنتدى


ويهنيك يا دليلة يارب بحياتك ... الله يسلمك يارب وأكيد راح أحاول ما راح أطول 

بس صدقوني أنا كمان بحاجة لراحة من كل شي :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 


أحبكِ كثيرا أيتها الجزائرية ،، دمتِ بخير  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## دليلة

> ويهنيك يا دليلة يارب بحياتك ... الله يسلمك يارب وأكيد راح أحاول ما راح أطول 
> 
> بس صدقوني أنا كمان بحاجة لراحة من كل شي
> 
> 
> أحبكِ كثيرا أيتها الجزائرية ،، دمتِ بخير


يعيشك ربي وانا نحبك بزاف 

ارتاحي قد مابدك بس المهم انك ترجعي وطمنينا عنك

----------


## عاشقة ريان

> الله يوفقك وتوصلي بسلامة وماطوليش علينا راح نشتاق لطلتك بلمنتدى


اكيد رح بشتاق الك يا عمري انشاالله بتروح وبترجعي بسلامه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يعيشك ربي وانا نحبك بزاف 
> 
> ارتاحي قد مابدك بس المهم انك ترجعي وطمنينا عنك





> اكيد رح بشتاق الك يا عمري انشاالله بتروح وبترجعي بسلامه






في كل مكان سأشتاق لكم ...  :SnipeR (92): كل مكان...

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> عم بحاول أتذكر بأغنية لفضل بتحكي بأولها فاكر لما ... 
> 
> لابقة ع ردك هلا حبيبتي لا تفكري بتضعفي بعدين وانا بنصح
> 
> اهدي حبيبتي ما في شي مستاهل ... وبما انك بتفكري بدعوكي الى موضوع طنش تعش تنتعش في قسم كلام الناس بدي أرجع ألاقيكي معباية قصص عنك بطنش تعش تنتعش


 *فاكر لما تقلى حسيبك يعنى أنا حجرى وراك ولا هموت فى هوالك ولا أنا حترجاك*

*روح يا حبيبى مع ألف سلامة روح والقلب معاك خد لياليك وياك انا مش حستناك*
*
انا مش فاضى اعيش على الفاضى واضيع عمرى معاك*
*
ابعد وابعد قلبك عنى روح متكلمنيش انت محستنيش لا ومحبتنيش ابعد واوعى تقرب منى*
*
لو راح أنادى عليك روح امسح دمع عينيك وانا مش ملك ايديك ليه الحيرة وفضها سيرة وادى نهايتى معاك*
*
امشى كفاية سنين ويايا مرت كده قدام عينيا بس انا عارف وربنا شايف والله يعوض عليا

شكراً قوى على الوقت الغالى انا ضيعت فى وقتك اسف ان عشقتك غلطة ان انا صدقتك*
*
متهيا لك ان بعادك عنى حيجرح لا بالعكس انا حفرح والمكسور يتصلح مش حتساهل ولا تستاهل لحظة اعيشها معاك*
*
ابعد وابعد قلبك عنى روح متكلمنيش انت محستنيش لا ومحبتنيش ابعد واوعى تقرب منى*
*
لو راح أنادى عليك روح امسح دمع عينيك وانا مش ملك ايديك ليه الحيرة وفضها سيرة وادى نهايتى معاك**
امشى كفاية سنين ويايا مرت كده قدام عينيا بس انا عارف وربنا شايف والله يعوض عليا

تصبحي ع خير يا حلوه ..
ونسيني عادي مو مشكله ..انا بطلعلك بالحلم و بذكرك ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

It is a time to say goodby my friends, I loves you



دير بالك ع حالك عبادة ... ويسلموا .. :SnipeR (39): 
وشذى تسلميلي يارب ... :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اخيراااااااااااا من زمان بنتظر بهاللحظة انا ... الليلة عشاكوا عحسابي يا جماعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


























































































































































الله معك هناء وموفقة بحياتك يارب يمكن ما نجتمع هون مرة تانية لهيك سامحينا اذا غلطنا معك بشي  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

موفقه يا  رب

----------


## anoucha

يي بياضرايحة على قطر الله يوفقك بشغلك وامانة و انت بقطر زوريلنا مقر الجزيرة وشوفي ازا بدهم واحد يشتغل بواب

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]نشوفك علي خير ان شاء الله 
اهم حاجه متزعليش انتي من اي حاجه 
لو كان صدر أي حاجه مني أنا يعني !! 
ولو اني مش فاكر 
بس انا بقا الناس بيزعلوا مني بسرعه 
مع اني بقيت هادي جدا عن الأول يعني , والحمد لله 
تيجي بالسلامه وسلمي لنا علي الناس اللي هناك 
وقولي لأي واحد مصري تشوفيه 
مصطفي بيسلم عليك 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بيقولك مره واحد كان مسافر أخد معاه كيس سكر .. علشان الغربه مرُه 
ههههههههههههههه
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> زيكوووووووووووووووو!!!
> 
> عن جد يسلموا لحضورك اليوم لوداعي ... يا بختها اللي راح تكون من نصيبك أمها داعيالها وما تسألني ليش 
> 
> جد يسلموا كلك زووووء وربنا يوفقك انت كمان وييسرلك طريقك بكل شي ...،


 :SnipeR (28): 
بصراحه ما دخلت الا عشان اودعك

بجوز امك داعيتلك  :SnipeR (7): 

شكرا بياض

تذوقت بحضورك عل كرسي الكثير من الابداع
والطيبه

ارجو من الله ان تتقدمي الى الامام
وبالتوفيق

واستمرار في الابداع الكتابي

وما بدنا تغيبي عنا كثير

----------


## آلجوري

سوري هينو حبيبتي المفروض ودعتك أبكر من هلا بس المحاضرة الوحده الي حكتلك رايح احضرها 
الدكتور اعطانا صحيح محاضرة وحده بس كانت 3 ساعات ونص لحتى يختم :Eh S(2):  
روحت نمت وهلا صحيت  
تروحي وترجعيلنا بالسلامة هناء ... والله يكتبلك الخير حيث كان ... وراح نشتقلك كتير  :Eh S(2):  
ولا تقطعينا مااااااشي  :Eh S(2):  
وسامحينا  :Eh S(2):  
سعيده كتيـــــر بالتعرف عليك  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> اخيراااااااااااا من زمان بنتظر بهاللحظة انا ... الليلة عشاكوا عحسابي يا جماعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
عادي هناء ... لا تاخدي ببالك هاد معروف عنو انو شرير ( :SnipeR (7): )... بعني هو هيك طبيعي  :Db465236ff: 

حتى اخر جملة مو عارف غريب كيف طلعت معه :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اخيراااااااااااا من زمان بنتظر بهاللحظة انا ... الليلة عشاكوا عحسابي يا جماعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أنا مقتنعة أنك شرير على كلام آالجوري :Icon29: 
الله يسامح الجميع ويا هلا وغلا ... كان نفسي أنكش مخي عليك يا أحمر :SnipeR (92):  بس راحت علي نومة :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دموع الورد ... أدعو الله أن ييسر أمرك فيماتريدين ...

انوشه انتي كمان بحب بس لأنك جزائرية وبيذكريني بانسانة غالية :SnipeR (49): بس لا تخافي حبي الك مو مبني على حبي الها :SnipeR (7): 

مصطفى ..حقك ع راسي يا خوي .... والسكر لازم أخده معي :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> سوري هينو حبيبتي المفروض ودعتك أبكر من هلا بس المحاضرة الوحده الي حكتلك رايح احضرها 
> الدكتور اعطانا صحيح محاضرة وحده بس كانت 3 ساعات ونص لحتى يختم 
> روحت نمت وهلا صحيت  
> تروحي وترجعيلنا بالسلامة هناء ... والله يكتبلك الخير حيث كان ... وراح نشتقلك كتير  
> ولا تقطعينا مااااااشي  
> وسامحينا  
> سعيده كتيـــــر بالتعرف عليك


وردتي المدللة ، كنت أتمنى قضاء وقت أطول بصحبتكِ ... لكن أعدك به حالما أصل ستكونين أول من يعلم بكل تفاصيل رحيلي  :SnipeR (71): وكأني حكيتلك بديش أقرأ سوررري  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

بحبك يا بنت يا نص شريرة :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*صباح الورد ..*
*هو انتي لساتك هون ما رحتي ..*



























































*وانا بحكي ليش الاردن و المنتدى منورين من الصبح ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بصراحه ما دخلت الا عشان اودعك
> 
> بجوز امك داعيتلك 
> 
> شكرا بياض
> 
> تذوقت بحضورك عل كرسي الكثير من الابداع
> والطيبه
> 
> ...



الله يسعدك يارب ... تسلم كلك زوء  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ههههههههه حبيبتي شذى ... منور بوجودك ...
انا ما نمت الا الساعة 3 ونص ما عرفت انام ولما هميت بدي اقوم غفيت :Eh S(14): 

وقبل شوي صحيت بعرفش شو صحاني ... :Confused: 

المهم انا هلا مو حاطه الجهاز عالشاحن وخايفة يفصل ... بديش اطول

بس أمانة سلمولي على شذى البنفسج كان نفسي اودعها الامورة ..
وربيع اذا حدا شافه يبلغه سلامي ومحبتي ...
وكل اللي ما لحقت اودعهم ....

حفظكم الله ورعاكم ..... :SnipeR (49):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*تروحي و ترجعي ياعمري بالسلامه ..*
*انابوعدك اذا شفتهم بالمنتدى اوصللهم سلامك ..*
*الله معك يا حبيبتي ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(8):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 
ان شاء الله توصلي بالسلامه وما رح اقلك وداعا لكني رح اقلك نحن بانتظار عودتك الينا سامتا ان شاء الله
و عنجد انا كتير زعلان لاني ما رح اشوفك في هاليومين في المنتدى

 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 

الى لقاء قريب

----------


## المتميزة

لا صح ؟ :SnipeR (60): 
تروحي وترجعيلنا ب10000000000000000000 سلامة يا رب 
لا تطولي الغيبة  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ان شاء الله توصلي بالسلامة وتلاقي الشغلة اللي بتريحك 
ويرتاح بالك كمان 
بتمنالك التوفيق 
ولا تطولي الغيبة  :SnipeR (71): [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*راح نفتقدك 
*[/align]

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]والله اني فقدتك يا بياض ...تروحي وتيجي بالسلامه[/align]*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو القصه

اعرط وسلينا الوضع كان ؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شو القصه
> 
> اعرط وسلينا الوضع كان ؟؟؟




مش فاهمة ؟؟؟ شو قصدك :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يعني من وين بتدخلي

من بره

وله من الاردن  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

لو انك اصغر بي 8 سنين

كان سافرت معك

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb
					

يعني من وين بتدخلي

من بره

وله من الاردن 

لو انك اصغر بي 8 سنين

كان سافرت معك


لا بتحكي من قطر لانها سافرت يوم امس 
وان شاء الله السفرة الجاي بقنعا توخدك معها 
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (39): زيكوووووووووو :SnipeR (39): 

لا من الدوحة بحكي 
لاقطه نت من اخوي طوله 12 متر  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

ولو حكيت كان اخدتك محرم  :Icon29: حجة ....
الطيرة مليانة رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال وربنا رحمنا واجت جنبنا امرأة قعدت عنا كانت الطيارة حجمها صغير مو ايربص  :Eh S(14): 

وكله كووووووم ودروشوا الرجال لأنهم شربوا خمره :Eh S(14): قرفت منهم


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *
> 
> لا بتحكي من قطر لانها سافرت يوم امس 
> وان شاء الله السفرة الجاي بقنعا توخدك معها 
> *



مش مبارح اول مبارح سافرت :Icon29:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهم شي الف الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اهم شي الف الحمد لله على السلامه


الله يسلمك تسلم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*واااااااااااااااو هناء هون

يا اهلا يا اهلا ... مين موسوليني!!! 


إزيّـــــــــك عاملة إيه دي الوقتي؟؟

يلاااااا الحمد لله على السلامة.. 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]*واااااااااااااااو هناء هون*
> 
> *يا اهلا يا اهلا ... مين موسوليني!!!* 
> 
> 
> *إزيّـــــــــك عاملة إيه دي الوقتي؟؟*
> 
> *يلاااااا الحمد لله على السلامة..* 
> [/align]


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: اشتقت لخناقاتنا في المنتدى  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

تعال نتخانق :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يعني من وين بتدخلي
> 
> من بره
> 
> وله من الاردن 
> 
> لو انك اصغر بي 8 سنين
> 
> كان سافرت معك


ههههه هلا فهمت عليك شو بتحكي كنت مسطلة من الاولاد  :SnipeR (99): 

وليش ما تحكي لو انك أكبر بي 8 سنين كان ما سافرت معك :Hah:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*هلا حبيبتي ..*
*والله المنتدى منور بوجودك يا حلوه ..*
*خليكي طمنينا عنك كل فتره ..*
*وبس تشتغلي بدنا حلوان مرتب لكل المنتدى من اول راتب و يوصلنا عالاردن ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *هلا حبيبتي ..*
> *والله المنتدى منور بوجودك يا حلوه ..*
> *خليكي طمنينا عنك كل فتره ..*
> *وبس تشتغلي بدنا حلوان مرتب لكل المنتدى من اول راتب و يوصلنا عالاردن ..*


ع راسي احلى حلوووااااااااااان  :SnipeR (39): 

ومنور بوجوووووووودك  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ع راسي احلى حلوووااااااااااان 
> 
> ومنور بوجوووووووودك


 *الله يسلمك ..*
*ما بدنا غير سلامتك وتكوني بخير ..*

----------

